# cant get my dcc loco to respond???



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I tried out my brand new athern genesis sd70 a few weeks ago on a test track just to make sure it worked, it was awesome, everything worked.

i just about have my layout wired up so i pulled my sd70 out hooked up my nce power cab, and my loco just sits there??? doesnt respond to anything i do. 

Im not sure if somehow i was pressing buttons and numbers before i unpugged my loco last time i tried it, and i couldnt figure out how to turn it off so i just pulled it off the track, was that a bad idea??

I tried selecting loco number, and entering 3 as its suppose to be factory setting?? Im not sure how or if the setting got changed, but it shouldnt have??

Im starting to freak out here guys wtf did i do...

I can not figure out how to make my loco turn on???

darn newbies always pressing buttons


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

theres got to be a way to delete what i did, and enter a new loco number, i did that, so i thought and it doesnt do anything?

I cant imagine that i changed anything though, cause it worked great, but i do remember pressing some buttons and saying ooops before i pulled my loco off the track last time, ahhh

Unless i just dont understand wtf im doing

I just about went out to the garage and fired up my chainsaw, i was ready to cut this motherb*** in half


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

First I would try to see if it still works on the test track. Then if it does, check to see if you have voltage on the track. I would not think that simply pulling it off the track would have changed anything in the decoder. If you did not change the loco number, then the default code of "3" should work.

Curious to see what you find.

Ted


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Put your locomotive on the programming track and either program it with the default number (03) or the locomotive number.

This should get your locomotive up and running.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

i did try a test track again, and i get nothing, no lights no sound, zip.

I thought it was my wiring on my layout but it cant be, i never got a short indication on my power cab, so just to be safe i stuck it on a peice of flex and same thing so its not my wiring

its weird select loco, enter 3, and nothing happens

when i turn on my power cab, it says cab adress =2

then the next screen says 

loco 003 time 12:04am
000 L1

Then i select/loco enter 3 and same thing nothing

It worked perfect before, i stuck it in the nice box it came in and put it on my shelf,and now it get this b/s


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You might just need to do a start up on it, it's usually done my turning on the lights, F0 key. Do you have another DCC engine? Helps to check if it's the engine's problem or the DCC controller.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Its the only loco i have.

My test track worked before.

I dont understand how this locos decoder might have gotten stuck. I tried every button, lights bells horn and nothing.

I had to walk away from my layout for a bit, was pissin me off
Im gonna give it another shot shortly. Wish me luck.

Im confused with my problem, you would think if i had a short perhaps my controller would have picked it up? A short doesnt take out a decoder does it? There should be some sort of protection for shorts?

Thats the first thing i thought of was my track wiring was wrong somehow, so thats wht i tried on testtrack and same problem


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I tried reprograming it. And went thru the programing and myy controller is telling me it cannot reas cv


What do u do now?

Wtf i didnt even use but more then 10 minutes when i opened it out of box


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Have you tested the track with a volt meter, both layout and test to see if it is even getting power? Start small and start eliminating all possible problems.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I got her working.

Reset the sd70. We are good to go.

I was sweating bullets.

Thanks guys i almost ripped up my layout i was getting mad haha.


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Glad to hear it. Now don't mess it up again.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Right


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

joed2323 said:


> I got her working.
> 
> Reset the sd70. We are good to go.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you got the SD70 up and running Joe. With DCC you need a lot of patience to correct certain situations.


----------

